# Best color backgrounds for planted tanks



## martinshaver (Nov 25, 2011)

Just wondering what everyone has for background color in their tank. Right now I have it painted black. Looking for different options. If you post a reply, I would like to see pics of the various colors everyone has. 

The tank I am setting up now is a 90g with black silicone  looks deadly... So far.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

I've always used black as it helps to give a deeper sense of depth. 

JMHO.

Stuart


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Black is good, but lately I've been thinking a gradually lightening upwards colour scheme would really allow the plants to pop.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

I used blue for my background and really like the look with the plants and fish.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

I use a medium blue as well, as I believe it looks best at bringing out the fish, plants and substrate coloration.
Here's my tank:

Sept2011 pictures by discuspaul - Photobucket


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

I have a blueish backgroud as well, i think it looks more natural, my pics don't show the proper color, in reality it's a much darker blue.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

if there is nothing behind the tank visible i go with whatever colour the wall is  otherwise black, but i've been contemplating painting the back a deep blue


----------



## martinshaver (Nov 25, 2011)

Thanks everyone. I have my piping for my filter along with conduit holding up the light fixture so I would need it to be painted.


----------



## Nanokid (May 18, 2010)

personally i find black the best - i have done white and blue. the reason being is that algae on the back of the glass is almost invisible. white did look good, but i was constantly having to clean the back of the tank, which is quite annoying. similar problem with the blue, but if you went for a darker blue it would be ok. i just dont find it to look natural.


----------

